# Mini Donkeys as LGs?



## Epona142

The person who is buying little Oreo raises the cutest Miniature donkeys. Does anyone know anything about them making LGs? Or are they not suited for that at all.

Just curious. :greengrin:


----------



## whatknott

I've had donkeys kill some of my goats - I never leave them together any more.


----------



## RowdyKidz

My friend who raises Pygmies had mini donkeys. She never had a problem and hers weren't trained but they do their duty. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy

I'm not sure I've heard that mini donkeys were too small to be LG's :scratch: I have no experience with them though, we have three pyrs


----------



## Epona142

After I talked with the lady, she said they have to be in pairs, but hers are great LGs. Sure they're small, but when you think about it, they're still bigger than a dog or coyote right? 

She says hers stomp any strange critters into the ground. I may have to look into them...next year perhaps. 

Plus they're super cute


----------



## whatknott

not all donkeys are good guard animals. My donkeys killed the babies that they thought shouldn't be in their area (so yes, they were good guard animals). They swung them by the neck and broke their necks. Two years ago, my billy goat had jumped the fence and went into the donkey area. They were swinging him around like a ragdoll and fortunately I came in the driveway as they were doing it. He was in shock but survived. I'm sure they would have killed him if I hadn't gotten home when I did.
Also, some people say that if you have two donkeys, they will bond to each other and not protect their livestock. Yet, donkeys are a herd animal just like goats, and most breeders won't sell just one donkey.
A miniature donkey can be taken down by a group of dogs or coyotes, and some recommend a standard size donkey for the protection. Even llamas can be good protectors, but I've seen graphic photos of a llama attack by a group of dogs.
So there is always controversy over this discussion on whether a mini donkey can make a guard animal. Try a google search and you'll find more on this topic.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

When we first started we had a standard donkey in with the goats- worked well until the does started having kids, he tried to kill them, so he had to go.

And yes I have heard mini donkeys are not good as LGD's since they would be very easy to take down by two or three coyotes, and coyotes usually hunt in packs. 
The difference between a dog and a mini donkey is- I think the coyotes would still view that mini donkey as a source of food- where they will see a dog as a threat and not a source of fodd


----------



## OurJourneysEnd

Our mama mini donkey does NOT like our Pygmy, Gert. At first we thought we would have the donkeys and goats together...not for protection, but just for the sake of space. But no, they didn't like each other from the moment they met. PLUS, I read horror stories online about donkeys killing goats. And from what I have read, mini donkeys are too small against more than one canine.


----------



## Nubiansrus1

I dont have a mini donkey, I have a standard. He is there because he needed a home, but also for protection. He is very good at keeping the dogs and even the coyotes away so far. But he is NOT good with baby goats... so the goats are not in with the donkey. But is inside of the pen but in a seperate pen.


----------



## mrs. lam

My friend raises mini donks. He doesn't sell them as LG's. He said he started with just over 20, know he's down to 12 due to dog packs. (he has barbwire) Tony has since gotten a pyre. He said before the dog's would spook the herd then scatter them for the kill. :sigh: I wanted a couple but know I guess we will go with a pyre for our goats.

Gina


----------



## Sunny Daze

Someone bought a couple of goats from me and had them in a pen with their mini donkey. At first all was well but then he nearly killed one by grabbing it by the neck. I brought her home to rehab her and thought I was going to have to put her down. She ended up ok but he now has them in a separate pen...


----------

